# Knozen Personality Quiz!



## riummi

take it here and post your results! though it's only the first 20 questions
https://www.knozen.com/

i'm wondering if everyone else agrees with their results because i don't agree completely with mines ;-;
this is just for fun -  i ain't being paid to advertise this or anything

heres mines



Spoiler


----------



## boujee

Spoiler: lmao












I thought it was funny


----------



## riummi

Gamzee said:


> I thought it was funny



i thought i would be more aggressive when i took mines tbh 
it is pretty funny though


----------



## Bowie

Spoiler


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

I don't know how to feel about mine... * ^*


Spoiler


----------



## boujee

riummi said:


> i thought i would be more aggressive when i took mines tbh
> it is pretty funny though



I didn't expect to be do aggressive


----------



## radioloves

That was funn, thanks! Here's mine wait I don't know how to attach the pic o:


----------



## Luxanna

I basically said no to every question but 2?






Eh.
I'm pretty fking random/weird
 I would shank a hoe if I needed too if they try anything with me/annoy me(i'm a sassy grill)
I'm such a major slob, I don't like being tidy or neat.
confident in my online life, real life its liknono senor I can not- hides under shell- I left my house like 7 times in 3 years,
I'm not patient anymore people fking suck and I cannot deal with their shet​


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

Kinda accurate I guess? Idk



Spoiler


----------



## RainbowCherry

It's fairly accurate, but the bottom bits aren't, as I only got 2 questions that weren't aggressive, caring or organised.


----------



## Zanessa

Spoiler








not too shocked


----------



## Saylor

Spoiler











I guess I can get with mine although I couldn't say I'm quite as confident as this is telling me I am haha


----------



## mintellect

Spoiler












It's pretty accurate.


----------



## Loriii

Spoiler











A bit shy (in the middle) yet too aggressive. I thought it was hilarious but I agree for the rest especially being organized


----------



## Hatori

This is sort of accurate... I'm working on some of my flaws!


----------



## Locket

This is pretty accurate


----------



## Hopeless Opus

This is what I got.



Spoiler: |


----------



## Riyadh




----------



## nintendofan85




----------



## Maelawni

Spoiler











I'm mostly in the middle for most things, but according to this chart I'm a pretty patient person.
I want to be a teacher once I'm outta college so I guess that's a pretty good thing lol. :3


----------



## Elov

Eh.


----------



## riummi

Hatori said:


> This is sort of accurate... I'm working on some of my flaws!



*hugs you*


----------



## Kanaa

lmao


----------



## EtchaSketch

P accurate


----------



## riummi

EtchaSketch said:


> View attachment 164031
> 
> P accurate


wah you're so balanced o.o


----------



## EtchaSketch

riummi said:


> wah you're so balanced o.o



Really? Is that good? :0
I hadnt even noticed haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Eh, I don't know how accurate it is, cause I am not organized at ALL


----------



## Celestefey

That was pretty interesting! I guess mine's somewhat accurate. Turns out I'm not very aggressive...



Spoiler


----------



## BungoTheElf

Pretty accurate?


----------



## GalacticGhost

i did the quiz, and this is what i got:



(sorry for the **** quality, i can't take screenshots on my wii u)

i'd say this is fairly accurate - especially the shy part because i'm shy af irl


----------



## Soigne

Spoiler:  










I don't think I'm as shy or as random as this says I am, but otherwise it's kind of right.


----------



## Capeet

Spoiler: Results







That sounds about right.


----------



## wassop

Spoiler:  










i don't think you can get somebody's whole personality in 20 questions , but the results were alright i guess


----------



## Vizionari

Spoiler











Well I'd like to think I'm more confident, lol.


----------

